# New Puppy yelping when picked up



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a new 12 wk old female. I have had her for three weeks. Since day one she yelps at the slightest thing. When we pick her up (by the belly, supporting the rear end) she sometimes cries bloody murder. If we try to (rarely) hold her with her belly up to rub her chest, she really yelps. Yes, I know that is the wrong postion and we hold her normally 98% of the time.
She is very skwirmy (sp?) and hates to be picked up or held. She is a VERY high drive puppy and is very alert, extremely playful, rambuncious, and zestful in every other way. She dives on our 110lb. shepherd and plays WILDLY with him for hours each day, darts around, has a great appetite and is healthy. Has anyone else had a shepherd pup that was so vocal?
Our vet examined her and she was fine but when she was held to get her front nails clipped she screamed a if being tortured. Is she just a drama queen and will she outgrow this?


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think she is likely to outgrow it if you continue to allow her to behave like that, it may just reinforce the behaviour. You may want to talk to a trainer or look around on websites such as Dr. Sophia Yin's site, for tips on positive reinforcement to try to get her more used to be handled.

You don't need to try to turn her into a lap dog, but it will be better for her in the future at vets, if you need to trim her nails, administer meds, etc if she is ok with being handled.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GSDMUM said:


> Has anyone else had a shepherd pup that was so vocal? Is she just a drama queen and will she outgrow this?


Yes. Hence the reason her name is "Siren"! But she is just a blabber mouth. She has never screamed bloody murder for any reason, and has never screamed when being handled/touched. She is just a "talker" (and she it's now 3yo.) 

Don''t be surprised if your puppy doesn't out grow it. That said, she needs to learn to accept being restrained and she needs to accept having her nails done. She doesn't have to LIKE it, but she does have to ACCEPT it.

LOL, posted at the same time as the above poster.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Puppy needs to learn patience. Have you tried "long downs" with her?

If she does not learn now how to calm herself and be "bored" in a safe, quiet way, she'll always have issues and believe me, it is not fun to have a dog with no frustration tolerance.

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong Some of these tips can help - but be sure to use puppy versions. Hand-feeding will help a lot as well, making her sit before each handful of kibble or single kibble. That'll be frustrating yet rewarding. Do this multiple times a day, using kibble (her meal, don't put it in a bowl any longer) or tasty treats.
Don't free feed, if you are now.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Puppy needs to learn patience. Have you tried "long downs" with her?
> 
> If she does not learn now how to calm herself and be "bored" in a safe, quiet way, she'll always have issues and believe me, it is not fun to have a dog with no frustration tolerance.
> 
> ...


That I do. I make her work for every morsel. I have her sit, then down, then paw, then stay, then come.It's really funny as she started to immediately do "sit,down, and paw" at the same time to get the routine over with as she wanted that tidbit to eat!!! I had to laugh!

If it's just an obedience thing and not anything wrong with her physically, then I will most certainly sign her up for obedience classes and probably a one on one session at home with a trainer for specific issues as this. She'' be fully innoculated at the end of the month so I will sign her up ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Puppy needs to learn patience. Have you tried "long downs" with her?
> 
> If she does not learn now how to calm herself and be "bored" in a safe, quiet way, she'll always have issues and believe me, it is not fun to have a dog with no frustration tolerance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I had the same issue... LOL this was one of the first few nights I had my girl home.






She outgrew it for the most part... I just made her sit still for a little bit. She still throws minor hissy fits at 6 months, but she's gotten so big that I don't really NEED to hold her and she will sit still for necessities (brushing, baths, nails... and the occasional snuggle time). I think shepherds like to be drama queens


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What I like about the "long downs" is you are using a leash and your shoe, or boot, not hands, to hold the dog down. Plus at 3mos., that's too much of a handful to try to hold her down! 
And you can ignore the puppy as it throws a fit. As soon as it "gives up", wait another 30-60 seconds (the younger the dog, the shorter the "down") and let puppy up, praise, play play play! 
Get out a ton of energy and try another down later.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to report that she no longer yelps when we pick her up. I think they were little hissy fits anddrama queen tactics. Now she will lie on her back and let me rub her belly.


----------

